# Long 460 operators manual



## Mxzx

Anyone got one or know where to get one?

Thanks


----------



## Mxzx

I just bought one off eBay. When I get it, I'll digitize it and send it out to whoever needs it.

I dont think it is in the best shape, but the seller says all pages are legible.


----------



## Mxzx

I just PDF'd it, so if anyone wants a copy, shoot me a PM and I'll email it to you.

Thanks


----------



## case580sl

Mxzx said:


> I just PDF'd it, so if anyone wants a copy, shoot me a PM and I'll email it to you.
> 
> Thanks


I could use a copy of the owners manual. When you have an extra minute, could you email to me at [email protected] or post it here if that's easier. 
Thank you,
case580sl


----------



## Robert J Norris

Mxzx said:


> I just bought one off eBay. When I get it, I'll digitize it and send it out to whoever needs it.
> 
> I dont think it is in the best shape, but the seller says all pages are legible.


If you still have the PDf of the Long 460 Operators Manual may I please have a copy? You can send it to [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Snipley

I would love a copy, [email protected]


----------



## billynbitz1

Would appreciate a copy too please! [email protected]


----------



## sixbales

Here is a service manual for a 460, originally posted by Carolinablue on this forum.
*

Long Service Manual for 360-460-510 series.pdf*


----------



## billynbitz1

sixbales said:


> Here is a service manual for a 460, originally posted by Carolinablue on this forum.
> *
> 
> Long Service Manual for 360-460-510 series.pdf*


Thanks for that mate. didn't expect such prompt service!!


----------



## billynbitz1

billynbitz1 said:


> Thanks for that mate. didn't expect such prompt service!!


I don't suppose there is an operators manual available as well?
My mate just bought an old tractor and is struggling to get it working


----------



## MODiver61

If you 


Robert J Norris said:


> If you still have the PDf of the Long 460 Operators Manual may I please have a copy? You can send it to [email protected] Thanks


If possible could I get a copy of the operators manual for the long 460
[email protected]


----------



## Guest

I would do an internet search for the manual. Also, Amazon and Ebay have a lot of manuals.


----------



## Boram

Hi anyone ever work on the front end of a 2460 mine busted at the pivot pin I got one from a 460 and the spindles are different for the steerimg jack. My question is will the hubs and spindles interchange along with the yoke so I can use my original steering jack?


----------



## BlueManch

Mxzx said:


> I just bought one off eBay. When I get it, I'll digitize it and send it out to whoever needs it.
> 
> I dont think it is in the best shape, but the seller says all pages are legible.


I have a Long 460 that belonged to my father and I would appreciate receiving a copy of the Operators Manual. Your assistance in sending a copy to [email protected] would be much appreciated. Thanks. 
BlueManch


----------



## MODiver61

I have uploaded the operators manual I bought. I also have the Sparco parts cross reference and will upload it.


----------



## MODiver61

I have several files for the 460 that I have got from various sources.


----------



## MODiver61

The best parts source I've found is in St Louis. I got my water pump and new hydrolic pump from them. fast shipping and good customer service


----------



## MODiver61

parts manual 10 sections


----------



## MODiver61

sparco manual hope this helps


----------



## MODiver61

BlueManch said:


> I have a Long 460 that belonged to my father and I would appreciate receiving a copy of the Operators Manual. Your assistance in sending a copy to [email protected] would be much appreciated. Thanks.
> BlueManch


I have uploaded it and the rest of the manuals I have, feel free to share
Glenn


----------



## MODiver61

service manual for 360 and 460


----------



## robkim

Mxzx said:


> I just PDF'd it, so if anyone wants a copy, shoot me a PM and I'll email it to you.
> 
> Thanks


love to have a copy of your 460 owners manual,please send to [email protected]..tHANKS


----------



## pogobill

robkim said:


> love to have a copy of your 460 owners manual,please send to [email protected]..tHANKS


Or check out our manuals section. Thanks to the resources provided by member MODiver61!
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/long-460-operators-manual.109/


----------



## Oldmandone

MODiver61 said:


> service manual for 360 and 460


Went to school of hard knocks-guess I'm not done yet.Thanks for manual,Now if I could get someone to tell me what YEAR this thing is-has 4-speed trans.


----------



## Mike Belk

case580sl said:


> I could use a copy of the owners manual. When you have an extra minute, could you email to me at [email protected] or post it here if that's easier.
> Thank you,
> case580sl


----------



## John Allen Webb

sixbales said:


> Here is a service manual for a 460, originally posted by Carolinablue on this forum.
> *
> 
> Long Service Manual for 360-460-510 series.pdf*


I bought my Long 460 off of the showroom floor in 1977. I know I still have a manual, put up, somewhere, but this one is a lifesaver. I didn’t use to need a manual, but my memory is fading. 
Thank you.


----------



## RubRod

John Allen Webb said:


> I bought my Long 460 off of the showroom floor in 1977. I know I still have a manual, put up, somewhere, but this one is a lifesaver. I didn’t use to need a manual, but my memory is fading.
> Thank you.


Hello, I just recently became a member of the long tractor family. I purchased a long 460 with a seized engine. Turned out to be a rusty piston and cylinder sleeve. I need to order a gasket kit, but I don't know which one, 95mm bore or 102mm for the 3 cylinder. Does anyone know how i can figure out which onr is my engine?


----------



## pogobill

According to the web, the cylinder bore is 3.74 inches = 94.996 mm
https://homeguides.sfgate.com/460-long-tractor-specifications-94860.html
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/1/5815-long-460-engine.html


----------



## RubRod

Thanks for the info. I just ordered everything I think I'm gonna be needing. Can't wait to get it running.


----------



## Michael Carter

Mxzx said:


> I just PDF'd it, so if anyone wants a copy, shoot me a PM and I'll email it to you.
> 
> Thanks


I’d like a copy if possible thank you


----------



## Michael Carter

Michael Carter said:


> I’d like a copy if possible thank you


Sorry forgot to send my email. 
[email protected]


----------



## Oldmandone

MODiver61 said:


> I have several files for the 460 that I have got from various sources.


Thank you for having this available,been looking for this since I have had tractor.


----------

